# Fastest Sudwala Payment Of Levies Ever



## fawright (Oct 29, 2017)

I paid my levies at Sudwala this week and received the speediest service I ever have. Two days, start to finish. And I pay in two steps. The VRS folks are really doing a good job.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 28, 2017)

I agree!   I've had great luck with them for a couple of years now...only a couple of days until my TPU end up in my RCI account.


----------



## fawright (Oct 27, 2018)

Levies paid this month for 2019. Quick, easy and all deposited. Good job VRS.


----------



## guitarlars (Nov 1, 2018)

Levies were promptly paid, which is great.  I asked for my two units to be deposited with RCI and now am getting pushback to give them to VRSOptions.  Why I would want to do that is beyond me, but my weeks are still not deposited and I'm getting emails from "Flip" telling me about how great VRSOptions is and asking me to give them to them. 

If I wanted to do that I would have done so, but my form made clear my intent and provided my RCI number.  Not happy to have this delayed while they have clearly given their sales people my info so that they can try and grab my weeks for their program.

Lars


----------

